
The science is in: exercise won’t help you lose much weight - devy
https://www.vox.com/2018/1/3/16845438/exercise-weight-loss-myth-burn-calories
======
swsieber
I'm curious though - what affect does adding muscle mass have on the "Basal
Metabolic Rate"? This article seems to be talking about cardio, not strength
training...

~~~
eesmith
The text "... we have very little control over our basal metabolic rate ..."
links to [https://www.vox.com/2016/5/18/11685254/metabolism-
definition...](https://www.vox.com/2016/5/18/11685254/metabolism-definition-
booster-weight-loss) , titled "Most of us misunderstand metabolism. Here are 9
facts to clear that up."

> Building more muscles, however, may be marginally more helpful. Here's why:
> One of the variables that affect your resting metabolic rate is the amount
> of lean muscle you have. ...

> "If you have more muscle, it burns fuel more rapidly. But that’s only half
> the question." If you do gain more muscle and effectively speed up your
> metabolism, "you have to fight the natural tendency to [want to] eat more as
> a result of your higher metabolism."

> Many people cave in to the hunger that may come with working out a lot, too,
> and just end up adding more fat along with the muscle.

> Jensen also noted that it's difficult for people to sustain the workouts
> required to keep the muscle mass they gained. "For most people, it's kind of
> impractical," he added.

> Overall, he said, "There's not any part of the resting metabolism that you
> have a huge amount of control over. The control tends to be relatively
> modest, and unfortunately, it also tends to be on the downside."

